# DNS A-Record



## togo (7. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Forum,

folgende Voraussetzungen sind bei mir gegeben.

Ich habe eine feste IP von der T-Com. Bei der T-Com ist eine Domain mit dabei. Der A-Record der Domain , laut meinem Antrag (*), ist auf die feste IP umgestellt.

www.domain.de und domain.de werden auch aufgelöst.

Der ISPConfig Server steht hinter einer m0n0wall, TCP/UDP Port 53, wird an den Webserver durchgereicht.

DNS Zone domian.de ist eingerichtet, zusätzliche A-Records eingetragen.

Nun zu meinem Problem. Es sind keine Subdomain von extern erreichbar.

Intern kein Problem. 



> Hier mal die infos von dns-health
> 
> Domain NS records     Nameserver records returned by the parent servers are:
> 
> ...



Jemeand eine Idee?


Grüße

Tom


----------



## Till (7. Sep. 2014)

Wenn die Domain bei der tcom ist, dann kannst Du keinen eigenen DNS Server für diese Domain betreiben, denn dann befindet sich die Zone in der Verwaltung der tcom, Du must also dns Änderugen bei der tcom machen und darfst die zone nicht in Deinem lokalen DNS anlegen.


----------



## togo (7. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Till,
Danke, ich werde es mal ausprobieren.

Gruß
Tom


----------

